# Iridium lens



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey guys i recently ordered some Dragon Maces that came
with an Iridium lens(i think) or maybe it was ionized. 
probably ionized. but anyway i was reading some stuff 
saying if i had Iridium or ionized lenses i probably should
buy another lens for night boarding because its going to
be hard to see. is this true? ive never owned any goggles
with these types of lenses. thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah you're gonna want some clear or yellow lens for night. my DXs came with titaninum and amber. i think amber may work for night, but yellow and clear are best.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

so i would definitely need to buy another set of lenses?
like is it super utterly hard to see at night? i have
some spy targa II's with an amber lense but i was planning
on selling them after i got these but if i absolutely need
them then ill just keep them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

it all depends on you. I used to never ride with gogs. but when they're spraying or it's super cold/windy you need them. 

I would try the amber at night, or look to see what Spy rates them for, or other opinions.

But you'll have a tough time with the dark ones at night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

make sure you get a clear lense. i had a pair of smith goggles with yellow lenses and they were very good for day riding...but it impaired my vision at night. and the last thing you need is to have any of your senses dulled when riding at night, especially vision. iv taken some pretty nasty falls going down hills because i didnt see an object cuz of my goggles.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok so i found out forsure that its ionized lenses.
are they almost the same thing and i should still
get some clearer lenses?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

DX lenses are cheap to buy though, so check out just buying some yellows. Clears are even better for night but at least the yellows can also be used on a white-out condition day.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i got some maces though and the cheapest i can find the lenses
for are $40.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> i got some maces though and the cheapest i can find the lenses
> for are $40.


Keep you eyes on Ebay as well. You may be able to find them cheaper; though you are right...the Maces are certainly higher end and not as cheap (I thought you had DX, oops!).


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

no problem. i think ill just sell the targa's so
i can get a lens for the maces. thanks for everyone's
advice and input!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I have 2 sets of goggles, 1 with a dark lens(iridum) for bluebird days & the other rocks an amber lens (persimmon) for snowy/overcast days. 
I got a good deal on the 2nd pair & figure it saves me the hassle of switching lens out. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

night riding with a dark lens is almost impossible. and a clear lens is the cheapest lens for most companies. dark lens's completely erase your depth perception.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

*goggles for flat light, cant see bumps !*

So how about Oakley's Iridium lenses VS. Polarized ?

I need goggles that I can see the humps and bumps when its clouded and the light is flat.
Is there such goggles? (will the above oakley help?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

polarized is different than iridium

For Oakley, I would recommend H.I.Persimmon.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oakley's pink iridium or high intensity yellow are great for cloudy flat light


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

pink iridium is the best for flat light and for cloudy days.

yellow is more for foggy days


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

okey, so polarized is not the way to go for the cloudy, flat light-days?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

right. I have some Smith BC specials that work great on everything but night riding


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

zoazim said:


> okey, so polarized is not the way to go for the cloudy, flat light-days?


No, polarized is only for very sunny days with lots of glare off the snow


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

and just so everyone knows, HIPersimmon is darker than Pink Iridium


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

it just depends on how light or dark your iridium lense is. 
i have a pair of oakleys with a pink iridium lense which is great for bright and dark days. 
if your riding at night and you cant see, get a lighter lense


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

let me clarify, that i hate dark lenses. they make me blind, i cant see anything, and it sorta scares me when i hit rails. 
thats why i go so light, with a pink irid.; the mirror reflects the sun but it doesnt change the color of what you see at all. everything looks normal. 
only issue is, when its very sunny there is glare, and you can almost see your eyes. sometimes can be annoying, you just have to look past that. 

i ride either no goggles, or very very light color.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of goggles for this season, but both are the mirrored type. It's like wearing sunglasses in the club. I def want some hi-intensity yellow or even clear lenses for night.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Pink Iridium was basically made for night riding.


----------

